# introduction



## crazy fruits (Dec 14, 2011)

dont think i have posted on this forum before.been reading up on this forum for many months and still havent introduced myself.been training over 10 years solid and still learning from these forums.i eat clean most of the time and workout 4 to 5 times aweek.look forward to getting great information off this forum and sharing what i know to others with less experience.thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*crazy fruits* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the intro and welcome to the board.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board crazy fruits


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 14, 2011)

Weclome to a great commuity


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Staples04 (Dec 17, 2011)

*New Memeber*

Hey so I just wanted to do a quick intro, since this is my first time actually posting on this forum. I have been with multiple others throughout time and I have always liked this forum, just never actually set down and created my username. I played ball back in College until my knee blew out on me! I wa in therapy for almost 11 months. In this time I lost 250lbs off my squat! It has been 5 years since then, which I still have struggles with sometimes, but for the most part going strong! Anyways I just wanted to say I have been reading for years and can never get enough knowledge from you guys! Literally can learn something from you everyday. Thanks for the great service you provide your customers!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome in


----------

